# Saanen Doelings



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

I was interested in getting feedback on how my two girls look. 
The older larger girl is 4 months in a week and the younger is 3 months tomorrow.
Wasn't entirely sure how to upload photos but created a personal album so hopefully this works!

























Sorry for the poor clip job. Was their first time yesterday and their attention wandered so the finishing was left for another day. Zelda wasn't fond of the clippers and isn't clipped as short or as well as Peach. Ironically Peach is the white and Zelda is turning more cream as she gets older. Zelda wasn't cooperating as well so I included two photos of her since the one makes her look a little scrunched up. Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

First doeling: (green color)

Pros:
-Cute head
-Long jaw
-Broad muzzle
-Neck blends nicely into withers
-Neck blends nicely into shoulder/brisket
-Good shoulder assembly
-Good chest floor
-Good pasterns
-Long topline
-Strong topline
-Tight elbows
-Good body capacity
-Good depth in middle barrel
-Nice spring to ribs
-Shoulder blends smoothly into barrel
-Nice long barrel
-Long rump
-Fairly good rump angle
-Nice angle on rear legs
-Hock and pin bones line up
-Good rear pasterns
-Feminine appearance
-Good dairy character
-Good body length

Cons:
-Neck could be a bit longer
-Could use more brisket
-Front legs could be smoother
-Front cannon bones could be longer
-Could use more depth in heart girth


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I claim the second!!!


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos thank you for such an in depth critique! Good to think her pros are better than her cons. 

margaret this morning I would have said you could have her! She was being so rotten for picture taking. Wish I could have gotten one picture as nice as the one of her sister!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I meant I claim critiquing her:lol:
She is a nice looking girl though I wouldn't mind having her


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

margaret said:


> I meant I claim critiquing her:lol:
> She is a nice looking girl though I wouldn't mind having her


Oh well in that case I would love to see the pro con list on her too!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

margaret said:


> I claim the second!!!


Then ya better hurry up, Margaret! Cause I'm going to do her too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I think you should just send them to me! :laugh: Seriously, they are beautiful! At that age, any "cons" are more than likely temporary and they will grow into their bodies in a few months. 

Very nice looking girls!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous girls you got there! What are their lines?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Both look to be very good size for age and well pulled together...I like them...


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

VincekFarm said:


> Gorgeous girls you got there! What are their lines?


Thank you! They are half sisters that are also cousins. Dad has Snowflake breeding and the moms who are half sisters are Cherry-Lane. These guys are my first registered goats so if there is a better way to list their lines please let me know. I believe both those breeders are located in Ohio.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

cheefulmelody said:


> Thank you! They are half sisters that are also cousins. Dad has Snowflake breeding and the moms who are half sisters are Cherry-Lane. These guys are my first registered goats so if there is a better way to list their lines please let me know. I believe both those breeders are located in Ohio.


You can post a link to their ADGA genetics page for people to look up: www.adgagenetics.org 
That's pretty easy!


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> You can post a link to their ADGA genetics page for people to look up: www.adgagenetics.org
> That's pretty easy!


Thank you! I thought something like that existed but I wasn't sure.

Here are the links to their pedigrees.

Peach

Zelda


----------

